# Using a XFX Radeon HD 6670 (450 watt) with a 350 watt PSU?



## tsolz (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok guys basically I've just bought this box

Extra Value Desktop PC - Desktops | Ebuyer.com

Intel Pentium DC G840 2.8GHz
6GB RAM
1TB HDD
DVD writer

It doesn't say the PSU, but my friend who knows more about this stuff than me says it runs at 350 watts.

Would I be able to use the graphics card effectively with this computer? it says the minimum requirments are 450 watts but I've been told it could work, bear in mind I'll be playing games.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 15, 2011)

If it is from a good company like corsair,seasonic,fsp....then there is no problem but if it is a local crappy psu it may give some problems.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html* <-- read this. 

We need details about your power supply (open up the cabinet). If it's a generic one, you might need to spend ~£40 on a good PSU. Because usually in pre-built computers, companies tend to compromise on the PSU.

Corsair CX430V2 for ~£35 is a good deal --> Corsair 430W V2 CX Series PSU | Ebuyer.com

However, if it is a good one, then you don't need to.  So, mention which PSU do you have. Be exact.


----------



## tsolz (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi thanks for the suggestion, its a Codegen 400W, can that run a 450W Gfx card (asus ATI 6870)? thanks.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ no way .. get at-least a Corsair CX500v2 to run HD6870.


----------



## ico (Dec 19, 2011)

tsolz said:


> Hi thanks for the suggestion, its a Codegen 400W, can that run a 450W Gfx card (asus ATI 6870)? thanks.


Codegen 400w won't run. Don't consider it a 400w PSU. It isn't good at all.

I recommend Corsair CX430v2 for running HD 6850. Corsair CX500v2 for running HD 6870.

If you want to spend a bit extra, then get XFX 550w Core. This one is great.

Like I mentioned in the link posted above, high wattage doesn't mean it is a good PSU. You don't even know whether obscure companies (referring to Codegen) will deliver their rated wattage properly.


----------

